# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Can't logg in to the forum with my Samsung smartphone or Galaxy Tab Pro

## Alf

Recently I've encountered this problem where I'm not able to logg in to the forum with both my handheld devices. The error message I get is:
This webpage has a rederect loop /ERR_TOO_MANY_REDERECTS

Googles sugestion on how to solve this problem is trying to remove cookies but that did not help. There is also the possibility that this problem is caused by a forum setting. I would be grateful if a moderator could contact the technical department and ask them to look into this matter.

Alf

----------


## Logit

.
Alf ... it's the CIA / NSA . The Forum IT can't assist.

 :EEK!:

----------


## cytop

Occasionally happens here too, not while logging in (I stay logged in) but when trying to access the main Index page. Can get around it by going directly to any page in History and then all is OK.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi Alf*,
*I got exactly the same problem about 8 weeks ago*. 
*(* I reported it here: ( First problem and screen shot at this Post: )
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...ml#post4564150 
TooManyRedirects.JPG http://imgur.com/wiNrgTv *)* 

 I tried all variations I could think of  of the  Google’s suggestion on how to solve this problem, ..  all to no avail.
( What cyctlops suggested did not work for me either – trying a link to  anywhere in ExcelForum had the same effect )
 The problem was usually there for a few days and then it went away. ( I was away for the last week, so I do not know if it occurred in this time ).
 The problem only occurred on one computer, ( a fairly newish Win 7 64 Bit machine which I was borrowing ),   and  also the problem only occurred in Browser Google Chrome on the effected computer: -  On Internet Explorer on the effected computer I had no problem.

 I had no problem in Google Chrome or Internet Explorer on my older ( 32 Bit ) machines.
*Alan
*

P.s. I got Today your reported problem from a few weeks ago: 
https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...ri-update.html
I only got it a few times and it soon went away. But it stayed long enough for me to make a picture of it this time  :Smilie:  .  so I did, ’cos I could ..  :Smilie: 
HostingServerTimeout.JPG http://imgur.com/1NTlQad

----------


## Alf

> Alf ... it's the CIA / NSA . The Forum IT can't assist.



You sure? To me that sounds like one of the conspiracy theories that is floating all around the internet.





> Can get around it by going directly to any page in History and then all is OK.



Can't find any browser history on my tablet. May tray my google account and see if I can pick up history there.





> make a picture of it this time



Hi Alan, but this was a problem using your PC and not a tablet i.e. with android as the operating system or?

On my train journey to Stockholm with time on my hands (S.J = Swedish Rail is notoriously late today only 20 minutes) I tried a number of browsers. First out was "Dolphin" but it just told me my internet connection was at fault and could not connect to the forum bur browser had no problem connecting to other forums.

So I installed "FireFox" who made a go at connecting to the forum. "FireFox" was much more helpful even if it did not succeed in making a connection with the forum as I got a return  message

firefox.jpg

Then I tested using "Ghost browser" but no connection and no feedback to the how and the way it could not enter the forum.

Last test was done with "Opera". Still browser could not connect to the forum but like "FireFox" I got a return message

opera.jpg

Having access to an old tablet Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 android version 4.4.2 kernel version 3.0.31-3428010.
I also tested this device and lo and behold my Samsung tab 3 had no problem with login to the forum.

My Samsung Tab Pro has android version 4.4.2 kernel version 3.4.0-3279337
And my Samsung smartphone has android version 6.0.1

As a last resort I'm eventually going to do a factory reset on my Galaxy Tab Pro if not the forum IT department comes up with a solution on this problem.

Alf

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Alf,




> ....Hi Alan, but this was a problem using your PC and not a tablet i.e. with android as the operating system or?....



*Yes,*: -  just to clarify: my problem was on  PC's. 
Sorry I did not make that clear. 
I realised your problem was on Tablets, but I just mentioned my experience as your "_Too many re directs_" problem seemed similar to what I had on a PC
 :Smilie: 
Alan

----------


## Alf

> seemed similar to what I had on a PC



Yes I do think that both you and I have experienced the same problem but I also think that the android as an operating system / or the android browsers have more problems with this "redirect" than the Windows operating system as I have no problem with login using my PC but for 3 days with several restarts I'm still unable to login using my Tab Pro and according to Google this could possibly be a server configuration issue and not a problem with my mobile device.

google.jpg

Alf

----------


## Sam Capricci

I'm getting this message on my iPad... Safari cannot open the page because too many redirects occurred.
The Apple help staff tell me that the site needs to be made mobile compatible.  I also get the same message on my new iPhone 7.
But the site opens ok with iMac and my work PC.   :Confused:

----------


## Alf

> I'm getting this message on my iPad... Safari cannot open the page because too many redirects occurred.
> The Apple help staff tell me that the site needs to be made mobile compatible. I also get the same message on my new iPhone 7.



This is most annoying i.e. some units work but most of the mobile one does not. 

Still there may be a possible way of entering the forum. I've just succeeded with one of my mobile units the tab 3 10.1 so what I did was instead of going to the "www.excelforum.com" I went a step futher and used "www.excelforum.com/usercp.php" as the address to gain entry to the forum. Then quick as lightning you need to press "menu" on the mobile unit and tick box marked "Desktop View". Then hopefully the oscillation will stop and you have the forum.

I'll now have a go at getting into the forum with my tab pro using this technique. Will post if I succeed.

Alf

----------


## Alf

So I guess I found a backdoor. As I'm a registered user I do have the "usercp.php" page that I could access. I then selected "Desktop View" and logged in to forum.

And yes this message is written with my Galaxy Tab Pro after entering the forum in the way I described above. 

Alf

----------


## Sam Capricci

Alf, I get as far as the usercp.php page which is my personal settings but as soon as I click on forum I get the same message again about too many redirects.
I could not find a "desktop view" on my iPad.   :Mad:

----------


## Alf

Have a look at this link post #3
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...ml#post4588699
Hopefully this will solve your problem.

Alf

----------


## Sam Capricci

tried it but it appears to work only once.  I tried to save the changes as a new bookmark but I still get the message.  It appears it only works when I retype the address and go through the desktop change each time I access it from the iPad.   :Frown:

----------


## Alf

I've saved the usercp.php page  as a "short cut" on my homepage on my different galaxy tab units. So whenever I wish to go to the forum I tick that icon and when this page pops up I select  the menu and choose "Desktop View"

Don't think I have any more ideas how to solve your problem as none of my friends have Ipads. Still I could ask around. Could you give me the model name and OS version.

Alf

----------


## Kyle123

Could always get the TT to fix it, though they seem to back to BAU since the server change. 

It's just sloppy config, they are treating mobiles and desktops differently when trying to send them to the encrypted version of the site - they've done it properly for desktops, but not for mobiles.

They're also not implementing encryption properly so it makes the whole exercise worthless, but that's one for another day.

----------


## Alf

> Could always get the TT to fix it,



Hi Kyle

But this not the 1st of April or ???????

 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Alf

----------


## Kyle123

Have we heard anything from the powers that be on this? Im sure they do realise it's costing them money - they must get it easier than I do

----------


## Alf

> Have we heard anything from the powers that be on this?



Don't think they know about this problem and if so they do not care as they / the forum are too PC oriented. Tablets and smartphones are not considered in forum context.

Late 2011, early 2012 this forum was upgraded with a new version of the "database"? I my opinion the forum was first back to "normal" early 2017 after the server upgrade. It only took 5 years :Frown: 

As for adapting forum to tablets and smartphones????

Alf

----------


## Kyle123

It's not adapting it, it's simply fixing their poor implementation of DEL that they've tried to do. They've done so poorly they might as well turn it back off, that'll let the forum work again. (Or better yet, fix their poor implementation)

----------


## xlnitwit

It seems to be only the main forum page. I've resorted to using this link as it shows all the excel parts and works on phones/tablet- https://www.excelforum.com/microsoft...el-help-forum/

----------


## Kyle123

Yes, I know how to work round it, but it should still be fixed - the SSL is well intentioned and should be done, it should just be done properly and not some botched attempt than is worse than having SSL and not having it.

----------


## xlnitwit

I completely agree it _should_ be but, from what I have seen in these pages, that seems a little unlikely, so I thought I would post my method of working round the problem.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi 
This is not directly relevant to this Thread, but I mention it in passing as it might have influenced slightly  any experimenting you were doing in the last few weeks .....
In the last few weeks it has been noticed that log-in and access characteristics have been changing a bit. So that may indicate that some tinkering around has been going on.
Log-in characteristics changes were reported here:
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...t-it-does.html 

_..and
*Currently it appears that user IP addresses are being blocked* by sucurri, but *only when using Internet Explorer* ?? You can still get access to the site in Internet Explorer if you use a Proxy site. , ( I expect it might be unwise to do that when logged in, as I believe the proxy site then will know your password ??? ) 
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...my-access.html
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...ml#post4623402

Alan

----------


## alfred_alton

try to clear cookies and browsing history of your web browser, and use some good web browser like google chrome, also reset your network settings and again enter the credentials.

----------

